# OKEAH



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I was thinking of buying an OCEAN, I've seen one I quite like on RLT Watches for Â£79. Anyone got any thoughts, senible ones that is.

Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I believe Okeah is a subset of Poljot, although information is scant. This may be a way for the Russian factory's to rationalize?

Dunno.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm still trying to work out who makes these watches. Looks like a wostok bezel with poljot okeah or ocean features. Â£79 seems to be the going price. They look worth that in the photos. Wonder what the movements like.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Apparently they have miyota/citizen movements


----------

